# DIY Biofilm Media / K1 Reactor



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello

Just something I made with some K1 Biofilm media and a water bottle. Its been working great so far its lowered the nitrates and nitrites, mind you I do lots of water changes. I'm planning on making larger versions for my bigger tanks, was just testing on the smaller ones first.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone else use this type of filter?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, always been interested in moving beds though. Must look great under actinics!

Does it cut down your maintenance time?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

It does. Less water changes but make sure that you still have mech filtration.


----------

